
Tell HN: Uber incentives for drivers is off-the-roof in India - mkagenius
In India, the incentive structure is like this:<p>INR 6,500 bonus for earning INR 1,500 in a day,<p>INR 6,000 for earning INR 1,100<p>and so on..<p>What is Uber expecting out of these huge incentives is out of my understanding. A driver now earns more than most of the software engineers in India (avg. salary being less than INR 2000 per day). Does Uber expect a behaviour change in the drivers that they will keep on behaving nicely to passengers even after taking away the incentives?<p>What effect will it have on the drivers after they take away the 6x incentive is what bothers me. How unhappy will that make them, earning INR 1,50,000 per month and then suddenly one day start earning INR 30,000 per month. I am sure they will no longer care about rating or passengers as much as they do now.<p>Why does it have to be this way? inevitably incentives are going to go away then why to show such dreams to drivers only to later crush them?
======
DrScump
Onboarding drivers with rosy promises first, and then cutting compensation
later, has been their pattern everywhere else.

